# Wild camp Barmouth?



## firewood

Hi 

Does anyone know anywhere to wild camp near Barmouth (Wales) we will be in that area next week
thanks bob


----------



## Caggsie

have seen the odd van overnight at the far end of the prom. Don't know if it's ok though. One last year, whilst on the site just across the way, a van stayed there for the duration of our stay which was the weekend.

regards

Karen


----------



## rebbyvid

car park at end of prom does have no overnighting but do know a few who have stayed no problem.Not exactly wildcamping but cheap and a great site http://www.nantcolwaterfalls.co.uk/ and also your only round the corner from http://www.shellisland.co.uk/ another cheap one
Rob


----------



## vicdicdoc

We stayed there last year . . the local council carpark man threatened to 'book us' - infact he told us to P*** off - Barmouth is not a place I'd recommend [unless you pay their high prices for campsites


----------



## pippin

Cyngor Gwynedd Council is becoming virulantly anti-motorhome.

It shows up best/worst at Barmouth, it seems to be the testing ground.


----------



## firewood

ho well we wont be going there then 
thanks for the replys


----------



## pippin

I suggest that you email the Council HQ in Caernarfon or the Tourist Info Office and tell them just why you will not be spending your money in our beautiful area.

http://www.gwynedd.gov.uk/index.asp?Language=1


----------



## firewood

pippin said:


> I suggest that you email the Council HQ in Caernarfon or the Tourist Info Office and tell them just why you will not be spending your money in our beautiful area.
> 
> http://www.gwynedd.gov.uk/index.asp?Language=1


just done it thanks


----------



## WSandME

Our first trip out after buying our Hymer (2006) was to Barmouth. Even then, we didn't feel that overnighting on the front was acceptable or wise. If I remember correctly, we overnighted on a lay-by on the A496 (separated from the main carriageway) heading east - references:

either

52° 44'1.21"N 4° 1'35.02"W

or

52° 44'55.87"N 3° 58'53.09"W

looks like the place we stopped (from Google Earth)


We had a mean-spirited motorist peep their horn at us when passing at some unearthly hour, otherwise the only problem was the drumming of the rain dropping off the trees :lol:


----------



## pippin

I can understand why the residents of and visitors to Barmouth objected to the presence of so many motorhomes along the sea front.
Frankly it was unsightly.

What I cannot understand is the solution - a total ban.

Nobody seems to have made the connection between lots of motorhomers spending lots of money in the town.

The logical solution would have been to think of an alternative location less unsightly.

"Plenty of campsites around - use them" is probably the policy - from those who don't realsie that MHers don't want or even need campsites.

Anyway, the majority of "campsites" don't want traditional campers as they are upscaling to huge statics and cabins.

If you drive into the majority of "campsites" here you will find that they do not accept tents, caravans or motorhomes as they have become "holiday parks".


----------



## firewood

its sorted now we are going to france booked on a ferry saturday morn
yepee


----------



## pippin

*UPDATE ON BARMOUTH/ABERMAW/Y BERMO*

I have it on *good authority* that motorhomes parking on Barmouth seafront will be vigorously penalised this summer.

Traffic Wardens - Parking Attendants - Revenue Generators, whatever you want to call them will even be making spot checks *throughout the night*.

So, no *Croeso i Y Bermo*.

There isn't a Welsh word for "unwelcome", so I suggest that you write in droves to

http://www.gwynedd.gov.uk/index.asp?Language=1

and suggest that they concoct one to suit their policy on MH parking.

I couldn't even find a suitable email address on the website!

If you do find one then tell Gwynedd Council why you will *not* be visiting and spending your money here.

Incidentally, there is nowhere for MHs to park in our county town of Caernarfon, it is prohibited in every single car park.

I have it on good (unofficial) authority that the coach park by the dock (to the rear of Morrison) is not strictly patrolled or controlled.

We park there during the day but have not overnighted.


----------



## steco1958

pippin said:


> What I cannot understand is the solution - a total ban.
> 
> Nobody seems to have made the connection between lots of motorhomers spending lots of money in the town.


What I see and here on this site does not stack up with the above argument, we as motor homer are more or less self sufficient, this includes stocking up at the larger outlets with food and drink, and then we also want to camp for free because of this self suffientcey.

What are the councils suppose to think, where is all this money being spent ?


----------



## chasper

They are probably spending their budgets on sites for "travellers"


----------

